# Greek Salad



## S.B. Deba (Mar 29, 2012)

This recipe is from the original South Beach Diet book, page 137:
Phase 1, one serving:
8 leaves romaine lettuce (torn into bite-size pieces), 1 cucumber (peeled, seeded and sliced), 1 chopped tomato, 1/2 cup crumbled reduced-fat feta cheese, 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, 1/2 cup sliced red onion, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves.


----------



## Souvlaki (Mar 30, 2012)

GREEK PASTA SALAD

INGREDIENTS:

350 gr. of penne or any other pasta will do

2 cans of tuna fish in brine, drained

2 tomatoes sliced

3 fresh onions chopped

1 small onion sliced

1 cucumber seeded and cut on cubes

half lettuce, rinsed and chopped

1/2 cup feta cheese

1/2 cup black or green olives

plus:

3 tablespoons vinegar and 3 tablespoons of olive oil for the vinaigrette dressing

Cook the pasta as recommended by the manufacturer. Put all vegetables i a big bowl. Mix well. Add the pasta. Now take a small jar, put olive and vinegar inside. Close the jar and shake well until you get a white emulsion. Open the jar and rinse the vinaigrette over the salad. Mix well and then on top sprinkle mashed feta cheese.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 30, 2012)

We took a day trip to Tarpon Springs, FL and stopped for lunch at an "authentic" Greek restaurant. the Greek salad was served over potato salad. Has anyone ever heard of this? It was kind of strange.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

I have some feta in the fridge. Time for a Greek Salad. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

Oooooh!  I like the anchovies. Nice touch.  I usually get my salt kick from the feta, but this one gives me another reason to eat anchovies.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 30, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Oooooh! I like the anchovies. Nice touch. I usually get my salt kick from the feta, but this one gives me another reason to eat anchovies.


 Me too!! LOL

Dressing - EVOO, flax seed oil, lemon juice, fresh minced garlic, fresh chopped herbs (oregano, basil & parsley), ground sea salt, ground peppercorns, dry oregano and ground red pepper flakes


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2012)

omg, mofet! that's a thing of beauty. gotta have anchovies on a greek salad. so many diners in our area leave them out when you order one.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> omg, mofet! that's a thing of beauty. gotta have anchovies on a greek salad. so many diners in our area leave them out when you order one.



And old fashioned Greek salad around here is just slices of tomato topped with slices of onion, thyme, olive oil, and a slice or two of feta with a kalamata olive or two on the side.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2012)

add anchovies and i'm there, taxy.

thyme, not greek oregano?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> omg, mofet! that's a thing of beauty. *gotta have anchovies on a greek salad*. so many diners in our area leave them out when you order one.



This.

+1


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> add anchovies and i'm there, taxy.
> 
> thyme, not greek oregano?



Never seen it with anchovies. You know, you might be right. It might be oregano.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> omg, mofet! that's a thing of beauty. gotta have anchovies on a greek salad. so many diners in our area leave them out when you order one.


 Thank you bucky. Yeah I know thats why I never order a greek salad out any more. Most of them ask what dressing you want also. No I DON'T want creamy Italian or caeser!! I want greek salad dressing and fish!! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2012)

yer darn tootin'! a greek salad should only be dressed with wine vinegar and greek olive oil. maybe some garlic and herbs in there, but that's it.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 31, 2012)

S.B. Deba said:


> This recipe is from the original South Beach Diet book, page 137:
> Phase 1, one serving:
> 8 leaves romaine lettuce (torn into bite-size pieces), 1 cucumber (peeled, seeded and sliced), 1 chopped tomato, 1/2 cup crumbled reduced-fat feta cheese, 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, 1/2 cup sliced red onion, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves.


 
That sounds like a nice recipe for one.

Usually, during the Summer, I make a big batch of Greek/Mediterranean pasta salad with tri-color rotini (penne or tortellini), sliced cucumbers, chopped red onion, feta cheese, tomatoes (cherry, grape or sun-dried), kalamata olives.  Very satisfying on a hot Summer's day.  

Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 31, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> We took a day trip to Tarpon Springs, FL and stopped for lunch at an "authentic" Greek restaurant. the Greek salad was served over potato salad. Has anyone ever heard of this? It was kind of strange.


Considering there were no potatoes in Greece before about 500 years ago, serving over potato salad does not sound authentic/traditional to me, although I don't know what the commonly accepted time frame is for what constitutes traditional cuisine. Imagine Thai cuisine without chili peppers...



buckytom said:


> omg, mofet! that's a thing of beauty. gotta have anchovies on a greek salad. so many diners in our area leave them out when you order one.


Sure! I'd get the anchovies in a minute! I'll sometimes even get a can of anchovies and eat them on crackers...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 31, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> . . . Imagine Thai cuisine without chili peppers...



Chilies have been in Asia for a lot longer than 500 years though, if that's what you are implying. It's kind of funny, a lot of the peppers introduced to Thai cuisine later are not use by Thai people, and they stick to more indigenous/authentic peppers. A lot of the indigenous peppers have origins far west of Thailand, and have been traced to areas of Spain and Portugal, and  spread by migrating birds.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Chilies have been in Asia for a lot longer than 500 years though, if that's what you are implying. It's kind of funny, a lot of the peppers introduced to Thai cuisine later are not use by Thai people, and they stick to more indigenous/authentic peppers. A lot of the indigenous peppers have origins far west of Thailand, and have been traced to areas of Spain and Portugal, and  spread by migrating birds.



Are you sure chilis have been in Asia from before Columbus? If the indigenous Thai peppers came from Spain and Portugal via migrating birds, then are you saying that Spain and Portugal had chilies a lot longer than 500 years?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah, indigenous was the wrong choice of word.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 1, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Chilies have been in Asia for a lot longer than 500 years though, if that's what you are implying. It's kind of funny, a lot of the peppers introduced to Thai cuisine later are not use by Thai people, and they stick to more indigenous/authentic peppers. A lot of the indigenous peppers have origins far west of Thailand, and have been traced to areas of Spain and Portugal, and  spread by migrating birds.



Let's not confuse _Piperacea_ or _Pimenta_ with _Capsicum_. _Capsicum_ are native to the Americas and were not present in the Old World until after Columbus discovered the Americas (after many people discovered it before him) and began modern trade intercourse between the Old World and the New World. Birds didn't matter you-know-what, it took the power of commercial trade to bring New World _Capsicum_ to Old World cuisines, including chili peppers, potatoes, corn and many other examples we've discussed on the forum time and again.

Thai cuisine is one of my strongest areas of cooking expertise and the peppers they use are _Capsicum_ including my favorite Thai chili peppers. These peppers came from the Americas and were not present in Thai or Asian cooking before that time.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

Good Morning,

When it comes to the numerous Mediterranean cuisines, I prefer traditional ...

HORITAKI is Greek Salad ... I make it as if I was back in Greece ...

Tomato
Cucumber
oregano and salt
red onion
green bell
Feta cheese ( fresh ) 
Kalamata Olives 
EVOO from Greece
Anchovies 

GREEK EVOO
Red wine or white wine vinegar 
garnish : fresh mint or parsley and 1 stem of Oregano fresh 

*** and a Greek White Wine from the D.O. Santorini ... and warm oven PITA ... 

Good post. Grazie. 

Have nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 1, 2012)

Now that sounds authentic. Thank you.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 1, 2012)

greeks use thyme and marjoram also, oregano is the most known herb  though


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

Lynda and Souvlaki,

Thank you for ur replies ... 

Souvlaki: where in Greece are you residing ? 

Love ur country too, as we had spent a year in 1992 there ... we thought to live there ... However, professional realities took over ... travelling the islands, Crete, Santorini, Naxos, and others plus Peleponnese, Athens of course and Thessaloniki ... 
I adore Greek regional cuisines too. 

Thanks for post.
Have a Happy Holiday.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Margi 
I live in Halkidiki


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lovely recipe there, thanks for sharing Margi 



Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> When it comes to the numerous Mediterranean cuisines, I prefer traditional ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 18, 2012)

*Kylie: Thank you.*

I love Greek Salad with Anchovies ... 

Thanks for compliment.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

Just give me Feta, olives and anchovies and I don't need anything else to be happy! Ok, it's not a salad, but it's goooood!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca,

I agree with you !  Feta, Olives and Anchovies, in any order ... 

I shall say same about Bufala di Mozzarella, Black Olives and Anchovies too ...

Kindest. Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Luca,
> 
> I agree with you !  Feta, Olives and Anchovies, in any order ...
> 
> ...



And for me pecorino, black olives and anchovies (and lots of cool white wine...)

Ciao


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> And for me pecorino, black olives and anchovies (and lots of cool white wine...)
> 
> Ciao


.......plus high heels & a blonde,sorry,red curly wig of course matey............!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> .......plus high heels & a blonde,sorry,red curly wig of course matey............!



You forgot my pink boa, old chap


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> You forgot my pink boa, old chap


wasn't it in the aid parcel we sent...tch tch,you just can't get the help these days can you...............!!
trust you are ok luca,you sound in better spirits!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> trust you are ok luca,you sound in better spirits!



Thanks man. I'm a master of deception...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks man. I'm a master of deception...


i know,the shades suit you boss.take care buddy!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

I too love feta in salads, it is the ultimate salad cheese


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

*Photo:  Classic Horiatiki Greek Salad*

This Photo is from my Italian And Spanish Book of family recipes we have prepared for three generations.

Those D.C. Members that like a recipe, by all means, you have my permission to enjoy and copy down the recipe and prepare it.

The Title of the work, is only in Italian and Spanish, however, translates into English as: Recipes Reveal Stories ...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> This Photo is from my Italian And Spanish Book of family recipes we have prepared for three generations.
> 
> Those D.C. Members that like a recipe, by all means, you have my permission to enjoy and copy down the recipe and prepare it.
> 
> The Title of the work, is only in Italian and Spanish, however, translates into English as: Recipes Reveal Stories ...



Beautiful photograph! What's the title in Italian?
Is the book available somewhere? (I'm going to steal all your recipes... hahHhahAh )


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

*Luca:  Le Quattro Stagioni Di Ricetti Rivelano Storie*

I had provided the name in English and the Publisher is in process of publishing it ... Should have in Autumn, after September 2012 as I have mentioned to you.

I meant to correct the post, the Spanish recipe version is recipes of the Iberian Peninsula, well known chefs have given me and recipes I have learned to prepare here, for eg: Paella, Caldo Gallego ( Galician Ham Soup ) and numerous others ... 

And many of the Italian recipes 
posted here from my Grandmom ... 
The Italian one is based on my Grandmom Margherite and her Trattoria, Great Grandmother´s recipes, Myself and restaurateuring Chefs, bakeries, fishermen who have given me numerous recipes.

It is done by season. The book is small however, it is a start. 

Thanks for all,
sempre,
Margi.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't forget to rinse the onion slices in a some water before adding to the salad.*


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I had provided the name in English and the Publisher is in process of publishing it ... Should have in Autumn, after September 2012 as I have mentioned to you.
> 
> I meant to correct the post, the Spanish recipe version is recipes of the Iberian Peninsula, well known chefs have given me and recipes I have learned to prepare here, for eg: Paella, Caldo Gallego ( Galician Ham Soup ) and numerous others ...
> 
> ...



Wonderful news!!!
I'll e-mail you about this.

Bravissima


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> This Photo is from my Italian And Spanish Book of family recipes we have prepared for three generations.
> 
> Those D.C. Members that like a recipe, by all means, you have my permission to enjoy and copy down the recipe and prepare it.
> 
> The Title of the work, is only in Italian and Spanish, however, translates into English as: Recipes Reveal Stories ...



Lovely photo, lovely food


----------

